# Tokina Announces Cinema AT-X 50-135mm T3.0 Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

```
<p><b>February 11, 2015</b> – Kenko Tokina USA, Inc. is pleased to announce the Tokina Cinema AT-X 50-135mm T3.0 lens. Tokina engineers created a lens of this focal length that is Parfocal, has dramatically reduced breathing and image shift, and has a de-clicked, 9-bladed, curved iris for beautiful bokeh and precise exposure control. With its 1M close-focus capability, the lens allows you the freedom to capture tight close-ups while maintaining a comfortable distance from your subject.</p>
<p>The Tokina Cinema 50-135mm T3.0 optic is 4K ready and beyond and delivers a highly versatile zoom range in a compact design. The lens has an industry standard 114mm outer front barrel for matt boxes and a 112mm filter threat for mounting filters or other accessories.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>Features:</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Parfocal lens design allows you to maintain precise focus while using the zoom control.</li>
<li>Constant T3.0 throughout the 50mm to 135mm zoom range</li>
<li>Reduced breathing so you can focus on the scene and not the lens</li>
<li>Smooth, de-clicked, 9-bladed, curved iris for beautiful out-of-focus areas.</li>
<li>Virtually no image shift when using the zoom control during filming</li>
<li>Aspherical elements and Super-Low Dispersion glass reduce distortion and increase optical performance</li>
<li>4K Image ready</li>
<li>Durable, all-metal cine-style housing with geared manual zoom, focus, and aperture rings for use in follow-focus systems.</li>
<li>Common 114mm front diameter for use with a wide variety of matte boxes and accessories.</li>
<li>Zoom, focus, and iris markings are on both sides of the lens for easy viewing and more mounting/follow-focus options.</li>
<li>LDS (Lens Data System) support is possible</li>
<li>Available Mounts: PL and EF</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1118984-REG/tokina_tc_535c_50_135mm_t3_0_cinema_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder the Tokina 50-135mm t/3.0 at B&H Photo $4499</a></strong></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14485" target="_blank">TDP</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div id="adkengage_ssp_div"></div>
<script
    type="text/javascript"
    src="http://adkengage.com/pshandler.js?aid=11563&v=Rzv9QQ%2BeQKSVnAaEOwTXfA%3D%3D&dpid=6638&ru=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-admin/post.php"
>
</script>
```


----------



## jonjt (Feb 16, 2015)

What does it mean to be "4k image ready"? My general understanding was that cine lenses tend to be of higher optical quality and transmittance uniformity than DSLR lenses. And, since DSLR lenses handle much higher resolutions than 4k readily, I would assume that any cine lens can handle it no problem. Considering the technically literate nature of people who can spend $4500 on a lens, why would Tokina say this? It seems similar to Poland Spring selling water, while claiming it is wet.

"duh"


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 16, 2015)

jonjt said:


> What does it mean to be "4k image ready"? My general understanding was that cine lenses tend to be of higher optical quality and transmittance uniformity than DSLR lenses. And, since DSLR lenses handle much higher resolutions than 4k readily, I would assume that any cine lens can handle it no problem. Considering the technically literate nature of people who can spend $4500 on a lens, why would Tokina say this? It seems similar to Poland Spring selling water, while claiming it is wet.
> 
> "duh"


Digital Cinema does not benefit from post processing just as still photos, and all possible corrections. Lenses for Digital Cinema 4K must have excellent sharpness showing 8 megapixel (modest?) But without chromatic aberrations, vignetting, flare, focus breathing, which should have a great performance, just off camera.

Tests show that specific lenses for Cinema, costing $ 12,000 not outweigh photography lenses costing $ 2,000 when used to make still photos.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 16, 2015)

I have the Tokina 50 - 135 f/2.8 lens for DSLR from 5 years ago. It is parfocal, and delivers next to no focus breathing, I suspect this is the same or similar optic. In fact I kept this lens when I bought the 5D2 primarily because it is parfocal, sharp and doesn't focus breathe. Do yourself a favor and look for a used one, you wont get clickless aperture but you'll save almost $4000. It's a great little lens!


----------

